# 10/22 Fun!



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

So I've been a 10/22 nerd since the late 90's and I've built a few. Only have one right now but I want to build another. I posted a WTB ad in the classified here and it has now prompted a quick rundown of that build (and maybe another).

Thought maybe we could have a thread of fun builds. I know I'm not the only one!

First one started as a beat up 10/22 carbine (blued/wood) that I bought off a buddy for $100. I wanted to play amateur 'smith so I did everything except the Cerakote myself.

Replaced the barrel with an ER Shaw sporter profile
Added Leupold base & rings with a Bushnell AR Optics scope (not fancy)

For the fun...
Chopped the fore-end removing the step down for the barrel band (did that by hand!).
Sanded & refinished "natural" color - she's a blonde!
Removed the trigger return plunger, drilled & tapped the hole and made an overtravel screw. Turned down the threads so it looked clean (this turned out super-cool!)
Did the bobby-pin trick for an internal reset spring
Did my own trigger job (about 2lbs)
Polished the bolt
Polymer buffer
Drilled & tapped the back of the receiver for a 2nd hold down. This worked, but I wasn't a huge fan of the outcome.
Had it Cerakoted titanium
































Below is my first build that's gone through lots of changes. Right now it's a VQ bbl, Boyds stock, Bushnell 5-15x40 scope w/ 20MOA base. Lots of internal goodies, polishing, etc. Oh, and a muffler.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That is awesome! I have one I’m working on as we’ll barrel is fluted and sent it out to be threaded. I got a Boyd’s laminate thumb hole stock for $20 and a trigger from the same guy of $10. Waiting on the barrel to start it. 

Yours looks great love the blond wood. Lots of good work done! How did you make sure the head space was right when you changed out the barrel?


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's mine. Boyds stock, threaded barrel, custom bolt handle and trigger by me.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

shot1buck said:


> That is awesome! I have one I’m working on as we’ll barrel is fluted and sent it out to be threaded. I got a Boyd’s laminate thumb hole stock for $20 and a trigger from the same guy of $10. Waiting on the barrel to start it.
> 
> Yours looks great love the blond wood. Lots of good work done! How did you make sure the head space was right when you changed out the barrel?


I had the bolt worked on on the bottom rifle. Top I did not.

Nice thing about the 10/22 platform is the barrel can be swapped with nothing more than an Allen wrench. The bolt has more to do with headspacing. If you're concerned with it, have your bolt worked on. I think it helps, but it is not a requirement. There are guys at rimfirecentral that do nice work...names are escaping me right now.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

So just swap out the barrel and I’m good, that’s great news to hear. I’m excited to get my barrel back now. The problem is my friend is doing it for free so I can’t push it to get it back any sooner


----------

